# Quick change tool holder holder.



## Tom O (Jul 18, 2020)

Here’s a Video of Myfordboy’s 3D printed holder to uncluttered your space.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 20, 2020)

Tom O said:


> Here’s a Video of Myfordboy’s 3D printed holder to uncluttered your space.


Very nice.   For those of us less technically advanced folks....here's what I did with simple sheet metal and pop rivets.


----------



## Tom O (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow that's a lot of holders I'm still using the original ones that it came with.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 20, 2020)

I think I'm up to ten holders now.


----------

